# What is the name of this part?



## Slik8dopeness (Oct 3, 2020)

I recently replaced the power steering pump and need this part to stop a small leak. Can anyone tell me the name of this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

In the FSM it's referred to as a joint; it has two copper washers which you probably need to replace to stop the leak. Your friendly Nissan dealer has those.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That part is usually sold as part of the pump and not sold separately, referring to that extension, but I've never seen one leak, before, with the exception of leaking at the copper washers, which typically occurs when they are re-used rather than replaced. The copper washers are Nissan # 49726-Y0100 and the banjo bolt that attaches the power steering line to it is # 01619-00011, but I can't say 100% that it is the exact same bolt that attaches the extension to the pump; there should be a washer on each side of the bolt and torque to the manual spec, which is around 50 lb-ft if I remember correctly?


----------



## Slik8dopeness (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you for the response, I looked up the part numbers and neither one of them was the actual part. Don't want to purchase another pump just for that specific part.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Slik8dopeness said:


> Thank you for the response, I looked up the part numbers and neither one of them was the actual part. Don't want to purchase another pump just for that specific part.


The banjo fitting (AKA joint), the bolt and one washer you already have as shown on your posting. The sealing washer can be gotten at hardware stores; just bring along your old washer and match it up; be sure to specify metric soft copper sealing washer. You can also get them here as a kit:









200/150/120/80Pcs Flat Copper Metric Sealing Washers Assortment Set（8/9/13Size） | Wish


Buy 200/150/120/80Pcs Flat Copper Metric Sealing Washers Assortment Set（8/9/13Size） at Wish - Shopping Made Fun




www.wish.com


----------



## Slik8dopeness (Oct 3, 2020)

No thanks, My fitting is rusted and need to be replaced as my pump is still leaking fluid. I will try a junkyard near me and see if i can pull one out. Wish me luck!


----------



## pharezcats (Sep 18, 2020)

Its a banjo bolt, buy two copper washers, looks like you are missing one on the buttom or its on the pump, only place that can leak is from the line to the joint, or between the two copper washers


----------



## Slik8dopeness (Oct 3, 2020)

Just an update. I replaced the banjo fitting with a new one and my car is still leaking from the power steering fluid. Does anyone have any ideas where a leak from power steering be located. I cannot find the leak at all and is frustrating to add fluid every time I use my car.
Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll have to jack the car up in the front; set it on jack stands. Start the engine and have someone to keep turning the steering wheel end-to-end each way while you're under the car looking for that leak.


----------



## Slik8dopeness (Oct 3, 2020)

I will try that solution. My mechanic who replaced the steering pump will take a look at it this weekend. Hoping it’s not the pressure line hose 🤞🏽


----------



## Slik8dopeness (Oct 3, 2020)

Also, 
What do you recommend for 2 month old oil stains on driveway. I tried purple power with no success.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Slik8dopeness said:


> Also,
> What do you recommend for 2 month old oil stains on driveway. I tried purple power with no success.


A common treatment for removing oil stains from concrete is a poultice. Used primarily on small, stubborn stains, a poultice is made by saturating an absorptive material (such as kitty litter, pool filter media, or sawdust) with a strong solvent (acetone, xylene, lacquer thinner, or MEK) and then smearing the material over the stain. Cover the poultice with plastic, and let the process of osmosis take over. The solvent will break down the oil, and the absorptive material will suck it out of the concrete. However, this process takes time.


----------



## pharezcats (Sep 18, 2020)

Well what you can try an do is to let someone turn the steering wheel and look for leaks in the high pressure line, if its rubber most times you won't see the hole until you bend the line, and if the line is higher that the pump joint piece, the leak can be from on top on running down the line making it seem as though its leaking from the joint


----------



## Slik8dopeness (Oct 3, 2020)

I appreciate everyone’s response and will take into consideration.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Dye testing can also be used for P/S fluid leaks. I looked up pumps at Rockauto and it appears that extension doesn't come with the new pumps, either, so I guess the auto salvage yard is your only option.


----------



## Slik8dopeness (Oct 3, 2020)

I already have the banjo fitting installed in the new pump


----------

